# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Trying to create something special for Draconis

## Aerries

Hey yall was wondering if yall could give me some ideas for a new enclosure for him, It'll be completly bioactive. I just need some inspiration, I've been looking online and seeing some of the potential I can create for him I'm just at a loss as to where to start. I just bought a Zoomed Paludrium but I will not be adding the water aspect because that's just too much of a headache for me. I need to create a background because this does not come with one...that is my main thing I'm having problems with. Where to start....any help would be amazing! Thanks as always! Zina I would love some input from you and Deb as well!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Making a background is not that hard 




So I would recommend you to buy some cork pieces https://www.pangeareptile.com/store/...-for-sale.html  or pick some up if you go to a show, some can be used for bacground and some for your crestie to rest on.

After that soil substrate and drainage you will need 

Clay pebbles https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Weed barrier https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Top Soil

Sand

Leaf litter https://www.pangeareptile.com/store/...litter-en.html

Live plant such as Pothos

Clean up crew

----------

_gunkle_ (03-21-2019),_MissterDog_ (01-19-2019)

----------


## Aerries

I know stupid impossible to see but the past 3 months Ive been culturing my own spring tails and theyve EXPLODED so now I need to expand because theyre out of control lol and then my dwarf white isopods 

Theres probably at least 500+ now because I started with them two months ago and just been sitting in them and letting them explode as well so I can get everyone bioactive. As far as the cork bark thats really the only thing Im missing....well kinda I have two large curved ones Im just really bad at being creative lol. Thanks Deb I appreciate it with the video. My Pixie frog Koopa is actually in his bioactive enclosure and doing amazing. So I really want that for everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Aerries

I'll be going shopping for some of the items needed to build this monster...lol these projects take me forever I swear just glad that I still have the soil from Jabba that already has an established CUC so move in will be quite fast. I'll post the progression of the build later today with all the fun foam action lol.

----------


## Aerries

No foam action yet lol been stupid cold and our Lab needed to go to the vet but heres the plan for the layout so far.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

I like that layout with climbing and hiding space, can't wait to see it finished.

----------

_Aerries_ (01-19-2019)

----------


## Aerries

Things so far now to wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Aerries

And not that the carving is done silicone is on with the exoearth now to just let it cue and probably do some touch ups and then let it air out for a day or two.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Aerries

Welp its all done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

cincy (01-30-2019),_Dianne_ (01-29-2019),_gunkle_ (03-08-2019),_MarkL1561_ (02-02-2019),_zina10_ (02-19-2019)

----------


## Alex Lehner

That's very cool! Thanks for posting all the in process shots. I'd love to do something like this as well, just need to pick up a tank. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

